# auto save function in excel



## l_icai (Apr 3, 2007)

there is no autosave function in my excel (version excel 2002) (OS :Windows 98). Please guide me for that?


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Welcome to TSG. 

If I remember right, AutoSave is not enabled by default. Have a look under Tools > Add-Ins & see if "AutoSave Add-In" is listed. If it is, you can just check it to enable. If it isn't then it wasn't installed during set-up, so you'd need to dig out your set-up disk(s).

Alternatively, you might like to check out Autosa*f*e at http://www.jkp-ads.com/download.asp. It's an improved (i.e. more flexible) version by Jan Karel Pieterse (Excel genius) & highly-rated.

HTH.


----------



## l_icai (Apr 3, 2007)

Thank you sir for giving ur valuable suggestions. But actually it works like autorecover function I want autosave Addins which ask several times to save a particular document


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Are you on a stand-alone PC or a server? Some servers (mine at work, for instance) mess up the automatic functions of Excel and Word.


----------



## l_icai (Apr 3, 2007)

what does the stand alone PC mean?It's a v. silly Ques I know


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Not silly - just what it means...just a computer (PC) that isn't part of a network (it stands alone, poor thing).


----------



## l_icai (Apr 3, 2007)

thank u sir. Can u tell me something abt VB codes +comment used in between.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Actually in Excel 2002 they nixed Autosave and replaced it with Autorecover. Autorecover automatically saves the file every certain numbers of minutes and does not prompt you. You can adjust the settings at "Tools">>"Options">>"Save" tab from the menu bar.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I prefer the Autorecover function to Autosave. It operates smoothly and in the background...


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Reading between the lines, I think l_icai wants excel to save every so many minutes like worperfect did when computers had green screens. Not to be confused with autorecovery or what ever they call it now, which creates a temp file and deletes the file when you close the programme.
I am not sure if cbsarde's suggestion does this or not.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Cool. I can think of a few people at work who might benifit from such a utility. I often have people coming to me asking what they should do as they forgot so save before exiting. I am not sure how they miss the do you want to save promt...


----------

